# Finally pics of Izzy!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy's mum







,
Izzy's dad







,
Izzy 4 weeks







,
Izzy 10 weeks







,
Izzy 5 months







,
Izzy Izzy 7 months







,
Izzy 9 months







,
Izzy 10 months







,


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh I love the bubble one! My kids were playing with bubbles yesterday and Rosie was loving it - she only seems interested in the really big bubbles though!

She's really pretty. Her colouring has really changed from when she was little, hasn't it? From Apricot to White? Or is that the light in the photos?


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she's a doll!!!! Great pictures!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OHOOHOHOOHOH The bubble one is sooo cute!!! and a fun idea for the weekend with Lady!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Oh I love the bubble one! My kids were playing with bubbles yesterday and Rosie was loving it - she only seems interested in the really big bubbles though!
> 
> She's really pretty. Her colouring has really changed from when she was little, hasn't it? From Apricot to White? Or is that the light in the photos?


Yes she has become much creamier coloured all over, she had quite defined apricot patches and ears when she was little. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s gorgeous, yeh bubbles great idea, will have to try x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

She is beautiful. Haven't even got my little black pup yet, but am already planning an apricot / cream one next year! Hope the husband doesn't figure out how to access this account.....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She s gorgeous, yeh bubbles great idea, will have to try x


Flo likes playing bubbles with my little girl too. You can bacon flavoured bubble mixture just for dogs and Pets at Home also does a mixture where the bubbles don't burst when they hit the floor so the dog can run around bursting them on the ground.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mum and dad look great. Is mum a poodle and dad a cocker? He looks quite curly round the ears.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> She is beautiful. Haven't even got my little black pup yet, but am already planning an apricot / cream one next year! Hope the husband doesn't figure out how to access this account.....


Naughty, naughty. Do you have to keep furtively coming on the site and minimising the screen when you hear him coming? Or quickly clicking on another tab and pretending to do the online grocery shopping. Not that I'd know of course.....


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Man, she's pretty! Just from the avatar picture I hadn't grasped her cute factor! She has a very nice shape and color.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Love her scruffy look at 7 months.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Mum and dad look great. Is mum a poodle and dad a cocker? He looks quite curly round the ears.


Hi Mandy - yes, mum a minature poodle and dad an American cocker, Izzy is quite small as a result at 6.2 ks xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Izzy is looking very preety i must say the rest of the litter are all looking very very similar and all owners happy ! janice


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Love her scruffy look at 7 months.


Yes me too - the later picture was on return from the first full groom! One run in the wet field and the fluffy Izzy went and the scruffy Izzy returned! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Yes me too - the later picture was on return from the first full groom! One run in the wet field and the fluffy Izzy went and the scruffy Izzy returned! xx


Oh that's good because the scruffy look really suits her especially with the lovely darker cream colouring on her ears and face.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

great photos! she's lovely!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Cara,

Lovely pictures of Izzy, especially liked the bubbles one! Did you get my email?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely to see these pics as I've finally found a pic of Duffy who is Biscuit's Grandpa - the only bit of cocker spaniel in him as he's an F1B. He has the same cute ears as Biscuit!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jane, is there a connection with Izzy? Is Duffy her brother?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cara .. love all the Izzy pics  .. she is really sweet ... just want to hug her


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Cara

Biscuit's mum is an american toy cockapoo from Jandaz who had Duffy as her father and Bessie as her mother. She was then bred with a mini poodle to make a litter of F1B's - hence Biscuit. So Izzy and Teddy are half siblings to Biscuit's mother who has just turned 4, so quite a bit older than them. I think that makes Biscuit a doggie nephew to Izzy and Teddy as he is the next generation down from Teddy and Izzy.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Izzy is a stunner! Those bubbles look great fun, might have a try with those with Wicket when he's a bit older. I love her shaggy look too!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Cara
> 
> Biscuit's mum is an american toy cockapoo from Jandaz who had Duffy as her father and Bessie as her mother. She was then bred with a mini poodle to make a litter of F1B's - hence Biscuit. So Izzy and Teddy are half siblings to Biscuit's mother who has just turned 4, so quite a bit older than them. I think that makes Biscuit a doggie nephew to Izzy and Teddy as he is the next generation down from Teddy and Izzy.


Ah, that explains it! I only had Izzy's dad's pedigree register name and didn't know him as Duffy.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Cara .. love all the Izzy pics  .. she is really sweet ... just want to hug her


Hi Jo Jo, these pictures are all v old, I posted them in April last year, funny to see them up again. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a look expecting to get a new Izzy fix, they were still nice to revisit but was excited to see if she was even more gorgeous than before x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, sorry to confuse! I have the pedigree info on which he is called Eye Candy and also the optigen eye certificates and it's on the eye certificates that it refers to him as Duffy.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow ive never seen these pics,she is simply stunning!!!! xxx


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my god she's just beautiful & her colour is to die for.
The bubble photo could be on a calendar. I'm looking on ebay for a bubble machine......got to have one!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The bubble machine is great, Izzy loves it, I hope you find one.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Viv said:


> Oh my god she's just beautiful & her colour is to die for.
> The bubble photo could be on a calendar. I'm looking on ebay for a bubble machine......got to have one!!



I found one in a shop that was closing down a few years ago,i got it for 99p,what a bargain!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Cara everytime this pops up I think there are new pics


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Come on Cara everytime this pops up I think there are new pics


Yes, I was hoping for new Izzy pics too .... hint hint!


----------

